# Bidding On Seiko Caliber 6309A



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

I'm interested in a Seiko Caliber 6309A. Its had some work done to it, but I'm a pure novice when it comes to second hand watches! It's on e-bay and the the listing no. is 190346002208.

What should I be paying for this watch ? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, its the slimmer case example of the 2 6309 diver watches, its had loads of work but at least they are upfront about it...

I cant agree that its a 'good example' as its got so many new unoriginal parts and has been polished up , but thats just my preference, originality, value ? Hmmmm 60-80 quid maybe....

Its not a bad watch at all but to me, if you want and like vintage Seiko divers then you should get as a original one as you can , its not like they arnt out there, but they will be twice as much to buy as a rebuilt one.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for your reply,and top information. I'm on Â£50 at the moment,so fingers crossed. Regards Mick.


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

mickyh7 said:


> Thanks for your reply,and top information. I'm on Â£50 at the moment,so fingers crossed. Regards Mick.


I hope you're not still winning on that one. Aftermarket everything so all you'll is an original slim case with bezel. Hands, dial & insert are all aftermarket. I wouldn't expect to spend anymore than Â£50.00 for one in that condition.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i'd leave this one well alone......like michael has said (& jason) i myself would pay no more then Â£50....its the lesser desirable slimmer case too


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> i'd leave this one well alone......like michael has said (& jason) i myself would pay no more then Â£50....its the lesser desirable slimmer case too


+1 but as it is decent enough for Â£50 - As mrteatime mentions there is a larger case version of the 6309 usually 6309-7040 or 6309-7049 - These are known as 'Turtle' cases & here is my slightly modded one with orange dial (& quartz movement)

Paul


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Well I didn't get it. It went for 0ver Â£90 ! So I've been looking in e-bay again. It looks like I could have bought the same watch for about Â£45 with 'buy it now'. Thing is, its in the Philippines, and I don't really know what I'm buying. The watch looks great to me,but has anyone bought from the other side of the World ? And are there Chinese copy's to look out for ? I'd rather buy from the UK, Or from this site (when I'm allowed p.m.)Thanks for all your replies. I'm slowly learning!


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

As a resident of the Philippines, I can say quite confidently that you don't have to worry much about outright fakes as far as 6309s are concerned. What you do have to look out for are the frankenseikos, watches that use an authentic case and movement as a base, but add cheapo dials, hands and bezels. Most of the reputable Philippine Ebayers are upfront about the aftermarket parts though.


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Â£90!!!.......glad you didn't bid that high!

In regards to buying from the Phillipines,you get what you pay for. If you really want one of these i would recommend (if its possible) holding off for a bit longer and sticking a few more pennies in the watch fund.Then you can get an all original (with a little bit of searching)...you probably need up to Â£150 in that case.

Good luck either way!


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Where's the best place to search,in your opinion ?

Are there specialist shops in the UK ? Sorry for all of the questions !


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

At the risk of offending the serious collectors & experts - I think there's a risk of becoming too anal about these things...

Provided the seller is 'honest' about the condition and what aftermarket bits have been used, then the most important thing is whether or not you like it, and you think the price is fair. There will always be someone who finds a better one at a cheaper price.

As Paulboy posted a pic of his "slightly modded" one - what is that, but one with "aftermarket" parts?

I don't think there are specialist shops but even if there are, their markups will mean expensive examples to buy. And even then, would you fully trust them to be completely honest?

Probably any of the watch forum various sales corners is the best source for good value 'honest' pieces. But I wouldn't totally discount eBay for low end purchases (under Â£100 ish)... just do your research and get the feel of the prices. Seikos are ubiquitous so don't believe any "rare" tags - if it really is rare, then the chances are you will be rapidly out priced by experienced collectors.

I certainly started with cheapie Ruskies which I've since learned are not all they purported to be, or not completely original - but that is the price of gaining experience.

If you want risk free buying - then go to an AD.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

> As Paulboy posted a pic of his "slightly modded" one - what is that, but one with "aftermarket" parts?


Here's a breakdown of my modded one then (in case it helps to allay any fears)

- 6309 'donor' watch bought from Ebay seller in Philipines (based on quality of pictures & his feedback of selling this type of watch) - Watch was original apart from aftermarket bezel insert & as mrteatime (shawn) agreed the case was in excellent condition - Movement had also been serviced by the seller - Cost was @ Â£70 incld p&p - Used all the donor watch parts except:

- Seiko quartz movement found in US to replace the 6309 auto one (which was sold to recoup some of my costs)

- Orange Seiko dial was an old one shawn had lying around (sold donor dial)

- Orange chapter ring (came with shawn's dial - donor one sold)

- Handset was new from Yobokies (sold donor handset)

I haven't worked out the spend on this but it wouldn't be much more than the cost of the donor watch mainly as shawn did the work for me in lieu of some trade(s)

HTH ... Paul


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

mickyh7 said:


> Where's the best place to search,in your opinion ?
> 
> Are there specialist shops in the UK ? Sorry for all of the questions !


Very few shops in the UK that will be reasonable. Keep an eye on the trading forums especially the SCWF. :smartass:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I hope Paul doesn't think I was in anyway suggesting that his modded Seiko was something untoward - that was certainly not my intention.

I was simply making the point that there are many reasons why a particular watch might not be completely original, using aftermarket parts.

Seikos are frequently modded because their owners think they can improve on the original look - so as long as any future sales listing states "modded" or aftermarket parts then I see absolutely no problem.

Apologies Paul if you thought I was having a "dig"


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> I hope Paul doesn't think I was in anyway suggesting that his modded Seiko was something untoward - that was certainly not my intention.
> 
> I was simply making the point that there are many reasons why a particular watch might not be completely original, using aftermarket parts.
> 
> ...


No Steve I didn't think that you were having a dig - I was trying to be informative & helpful to the OP - Some people want original others, like me, are happy with aftermarket bits etc - If the Seiko 6309 was a windable movement I wouldn't have touched this one but as I decided to drop a quartz in it I decided to get shawn to do me an orange one (I already had a black dial diver)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

After taking all of your advice - I keep getting outbid ! It hurts,but I do understand. I know there's one out there with my name on it ! ( Soon I hope).


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Micky,email me at thorpey69ATmsn dot com,as i may have one surplus to requirements


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I think it depends on what you want really

If you want a collectable piece . then you will want it to be original , but if you want one as an everyday wearer that looks good , I think the modded ones offer brilliant value for money .

I got my modded 7002 from the Far East and am well pleased with it , and was even asked if i wanted to sell by a Watch dealer , (that incidently I purchased a Seiko 5 from as it had a *6309 *movement.)

I think its looks caught his attention more than an all original possibly would of ?

Good luck with your decision

Andy


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks to everyone. I have one coming in the post,pictures to follow when it arrives.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

thorpey69 - Check your e-mail please - Thanks


----------

